# any free radio on FTA



## meldar_b (May 16, 2006)

Hey guys and gals :hi: 

I'm newbie to this whole FTA satellite thing. are they any free radio on the FTA satellites. I remember back in the day radio stations/show would have their signal on some of the Sat's.

Thanks

Darrell B
meldar_b


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, lots. For a couple dozen true radio stations from Canada, point a Dish Network-style LNBF & Dish at the Nimiqs. G10R has four Arkansas stations and a Seattle station, and there are another couple dozen pure music channels on IA5 and elsewhere. Then there are all the international and religious audio channels.

A full list of the audio channels is a highly requested feature of FTAList version 2, to be available one of these days. Till then, you can decypher the FTA audio from LyngSat http://www.lyngsat.com/america.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I remember years ago listening to Art Bell (he started out doing political talk, not what he does now) on my CBand dish. There used to be tons of radio stations available on C/Ku including stations dedicated to home satellite viewers (listeners). A very large part of my dish usage back then was scanning audio services.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.lyngsat.com/freeradio/United-States.html


----------



## meldar_b (May 16, 2006)

thanks for the info gang  

I guess I will be diving into the FTA stuff when I get moved to my new property later this year (hopefully late august ...waiting on construction permits:eek2: )


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Note that Chandu's link is for free radio channels that _originate_ in the US. It includes channels that are not visible from North America (such as Africa Learning Channel) but does not include channels of foreign origin that we can pick up here (such as CBS Radio from Korea). That's why I posted this link http://www.lyngsat.com/america.html as the starting point, although the Global Communications lists http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2central.html might be easier to read.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

carload said:


> Note that Chandu's link is for free radio channels that _originate_ in the US. It includes channels that are not visible from North America (such as Africa Learning Channel) but does not include channels of foreign origin that we can pick up here (such as CBS Radio from Korea).


Thanks. Yes, I was aware of that after our little communication about Zee TV etc. in another thread. I just felt it was some starting point for many radio channels, but should have given the disclaimer that you gave.

I just wish lyngsat had easier links that showed channels you can receive *at a destination*, not just channels originiating *from a source*. They provide satellites you can see from a destination. But there are levels of indirection you need to follow to actually come up with which channels from those satellites you can see at your destination. It can become unwieldy with so many satellites, and I just wish a single lyngsat link could consolidate such information.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Chandu said:


> I just wish lyngsat had easier links that showed channels you can receive *at a destination*, not just channels originiating *from a source*.


To be fair, that approach might make more sense in Europe, where LyngSat is based. Given that most folks in Europe can see the satellites that transmit shows from Europe, maybe a viewer in Switzerland wants to see what's available from Germany or Spain?

But if LyngSat had provided the list you want, then I would have never taken the time to make FTAList. You're welcome to your opinion on whether that was a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

SatcoDX has the ability to cull out all the data. You need to buy a copy of TeleSatellite International magazine, to get the current software/key to use it.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

carload said:


> But if LyngSat had provided the list you want, then I would have never taken the time to make FTAList. You're welcome to your opinion on whether that was a good thing or a bad thing.


Yeah, your lists are great, pretty much what I've been looking for. Thanks very much for your work!! Except they omit things like radio stations, which is what this thread is about.

Maybe you may also want to provide seperate links for C-Band exclusive content for those crazier among us?


----------

